# Patchwork Shepherds, Idaho - Recommendation



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello, 

Anyone here have experience (either good or bad) with Patchwork Shepherds from Idaho? We are looking for a Long coat GSD and found this in our research. Their dogs are HD/ED/DM tested and comes from prominent lines with lot of titles. However none of their breeding dogs are titled. We are looking for companion GSD.

Patchwork - Patchwork Shepherds Website

Thanks


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

They are producing pets for the pet market. Their guarantee is super weak. I never see any of their dogs at local dog events, but I have met a couple of dogs while out and about in the community and they seem like what they are: pets. The dogs that I have interacted with have been a little on the soft side. But I have seen worse around here.

I live about 20 minutes down the road from them. 
Sheilah


----------



## VdeB (May 24, 2021)

Baby_Rio_GSD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone here have experience (either good or bad) with Patchwork Shepherds from Idaho? We are looking for a Long coat GSD and found this in our research. Their dogs are HD/ED/DM tested and comes from prominent lines with lot of titles. However none of their breeding dogs are titled. We are looking for companion GSD.
> 
> ...


We have had long haired GSD’s as family pets for over 30 years and are extremely pleased with a pup we bought from this breeder last year. After much discussion about the character and attributes we were looking for, she recommended a particular breeding and we could not be more happy with the puppy we purchased and the dog he has grown into. We would highly recommend Patchwork Shepherds and Kimberly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Solely on the spay/neuter by 1 year I would look elsewhere. I didn't even look at the dogs.


----------



## LoveGSDs2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello. I found this note a bit late however I am currently awaiting my 2nd puppy from Patchwork and Kimberly. I never knew how loving, fun, smart and who became "my person" people said. A few people after meeting him also bought a dog from there and were happy too. It took me 2 years to brave get another. I have had several dogs over 50 years, he was my first GSD. At 9 yo, my vet told me he had excellent hips per x-ray. He loved to play frisbee too. I know the next won't be my last dog, though I look forward to his personality. Kimberly says on her website they breed companion dogs. I wouldn't steer away because of spay/neuter, you probably would anyway. As far as people buying and not showing, that's their choice. If want to show, maybe can discuss with Patchwork. 

Good luck!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

LoveGSDs2 said:


> Hello. I found this note a bit late however I am currently awaiting my 2nd puppy from Patchwork and Kimberly. I never knew how loving, fun, smart and who became "my person" people said. A few people after meeting him also bought a dog from there and were happy too. It took me 2 years to brave get another. I have had several dogs over 50 years, he was my first GSD. At 9 yo, my vet told me he had excellent hips per x-ray. He loved to play frisbee too. I know the next won't be my last dog, though I look forward to his personality. Kimberly says on her website they breed companion dogs. I wouldn't steer away because of spay/neuter, you probably would anyway. As far as people buying and not showing, that's their choice. If want to show, maybe can discuss with Patchwork.
> 
> Good luck!


Spay neuter at 1 yr. old? Very sad!


----------



## Smonroeswift (Jul 27, 2021)

I've bought 3 dogs from her! 2 out of three had major hips elbows hygromas dm carriers you name it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not accusing anyone of anything, but I raise a Spockian eyebrow when I see first time posters run either to praise or criticize a breeder at the same time they register!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Not accusing anyone of anything, but I raise a Spockian eyebrow when I see first time posters run either to praise or criticize a breeder at the same time they register!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yup and another one 6 months ago; both first posts about a controversial breeder.
Again, nothing addressed specifically here, no skin in the game.

Edit: re-read my post and don't know why I said "at the same time they register" since I saw both were months earlier. I just give more weight to poster who have been active here for months, no slight to these particular posters.


----------

